# Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship Preview, Pairings and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to Taiwan for the playing of the Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship. 
This is the 5th of 6 consecutive tournaments to be played in Asia. Next week the tour moves to Japan for the final leg of the Asian swing. 

This will be tournament #29 of 32 on the LPGA schedule this year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1- Inbee Park -8 
1- Shanshan Feng -8 
3- So Yeon Ryu -6 
3- S. Cheng -6 
3- Lena Vedel -6 
3- Hara Nomura -6 
7- Stacy Lewis -5 
7- EH Ji - 5 
7- I.K. Kim -5 
10- Michelle Wie -4 
10- A. Munoz -4 
10- Na Yeon Choi -4 
10- Mirim Lee -4 
10- Laura Diaz -4 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Inbee Park	-18	F 
2	Shanshan Feng	-15	F 
3	Azahara Munoz	-10	F 
3	Line Vedel Hansen	-10	F 
3	Lydia Ko	-10	F 
3	Mirim Lee	-10	F 
7	Stacy Lewis	-9	F 
8	Ayako Uehara	-8	F 
8	Moriya Jutanugarn	-8	F 
8	a-Ssu-Chia Cheng	-8	F 
8	Chella Choi	-8	F 
8	So Yeon Ryu	-8	F 
8	Na Yeon Choi	-8	F 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Inbee Park	-21	9:50 PM ET TEE TIME 
2	Shanshan Feng	-17	9:50 PM ET TEE TIME 
2	Stacy Lewis	-17	9:50 PM ET TEE TIME 
4	Azahara Munoz	-13	9:40 PM ET TEE TIME 
5	So Yeon Ryu	-12	9:40 PM ET TEE TIME 
6	Mariajo Uribe	-11	9:40 PM ET TEE TIME 
6	Brittany Lang	-11	9:30 PM ET TEE TIME 
6	Lydia Ko	-11	9:30 PM ET TEE TIME 
9	Eun-Hee Ji	-10	9:20 PM ET TEE TIME 
9	Amy Yang	-10	9:30 PM ET TEE TIME 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	Inbee Park	-22	F 
2	Stacy Lewis	-20	F 
3	Lydia Ko	-17	F 
4	Azahara Munoz	-16	F 
5	Amy Yang	-14	F 
6	Shanshan Feng	-13	F 
7	Pernilla Lindberg	-12	F 
7	So Yeon Ryu	-12	F 
9	Sandra Gal	-11	F 
9	Eun-Hee Ji	-11	F 
9	Brittany Lang	-11	F 
9	Mariajo Uribe	-11	F 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Fubon LPGA Taiwan Championship


----------

